# مسابقه اجمل رئيس فى العالم



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*مسابقه اجمل رئيس فى العالم*


----------



## ميريت (7 يونيو 2006)

هي دي اخرتك يا بوش واخره عمايلك السوده​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 يونيو 2006)

مع انه راجل كويس 
بس ده شكله بعد ما انتهت فتره رئاسته معلش لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
شكرا يا ميريت على مرورك


----------



## mony_05 (7 يونيو 2006)

*هو اية اللي جابة الصومال يالة ادي حالي الدنيا*
*وبعدين اية دة هو قاعد بيشحت ولا انا بيتهيالي*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 يونيو 2006)

*معلش يا مونى احوال الدنيا كده *
*و هو تقريبا انه بيشحت بالفعل و انا جبتهولكم هنا لانى فعلا تعبت منه انا اتحملت كتير لكن سامحونى مش قادر اصرف عليه اكتر من كده انا جبته هنا يشحت و انتوا تتصرفوا معاه براحتكم*


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يونيو 2006)

*طيب حد يديلة اي ساندويتش حتى *
*طيب كرواسون جاتوة اي حاجةياجدعان*


----------



## heidi (19 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*شكله امور خالص*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> *طيب حد يديلة اي ساندويتش حتى *
> *طيب كرواسون جاتوة اي حاجةياجدعان*


*ههههههههههههههههه حلوه اوى يا رامى*


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 أغسطس 2006)

heidi قال:
			
		

> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *شكله امور خالص*​


شكرا لمرورك يا هايدى


----------



## mrmr120 (19 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههههه*
*شكلة حلو اوى*


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 أغسطس 2006)

*ما انا قولت كده برضه*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك  يا مرمر*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (20 أغسطس 2006)

طيب دية لو كان شكل بوش ممكن حد يدينى صورة لشيخ نصرالله بعد ازنكم عشان انا على علاقة وثيقة معاة ونفسى اشوفة 
ميرسى مينوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## kamer14 (15 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ده ماله بقى رفيع كده و بقى شبه الصوماليين


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (16 فبراير 2007)

*صدقونى بشبة على الراجل دة بشوفة التلفزيون ساعات*


----------

